

Netflix Open Source Software Center - Jahak
http://netflix.github.io/#repo
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;opensource.com&#x2F;business&#x2F;15&#x2F;3&#x2F;interview-semmy-purewal-netflix
======
em3rgent0rdr
Frustrating and ironic that Netflix would never support any open source
desktops, despite being dependent on and developers of so many open source
tools. I would tell me friends how great open source software is and convince
them to let me install Linux on their computer, but then they find that open
source can't even do something as simple as watch netflix videos. I would have
be all aplogetic and mess with wine to install microsoft silverlight (later
pipelight...only recently can use the official google chrome binary), but I'm
sure that exercise just left them believing that open source is complicated
and inferior.

------
Jahak
[http://opensource.com/business/15/3/interview-semmy-
purewal-...](http://opensource.com/business/15/3/interview-semmy-purewal-
netflix)

------
xiaoma
Where is Falcor?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiO1f6h15c8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiO1f6h15c8)

------
Cowicide
I'll be impressed when Netflix finally opens up enough to allow it to work
with Kodi without having to jump through mindless Chrome hoops to make Netflix
(barely) work with it.

Then again, Kodi already works great with pirated movies, maybe I should stop
paying Netflix and just use what works minus all the needless hassle?

